# LOST: YELLOW ALL STAR



## RGyaker (Jun 12, 2008)

Lost 2008 yellow All Star on west side of Independence pass. Please keep your eyes out. Lots of beer and good karma if found and returned!!


----------



## jorts (Mar 31, 2014)

Lost where specifically? Like west side of Independence on the road or river or what? I live in Old Snowmass and boat a pretty decent amount/know a lot of local boaters so if I hear anything I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## RGyaker (Jun 12, 2008)

We lost two and found one on the river side at mile marker 52ish. Not sure where the yellow one came off. Thanks for keeping your eyes out and passing it on!


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

First descent?


----------



## RGyaker (Jun 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## RGyaker (Jun 12, 2008)

Still no luck on finding the boat, but please let me know if anyone has any leads. Thanks!!


----------

